# Lingerie....



## 21tv (May 26, 2004)

*Lingerie on the Bay*​*May 21, 2005*​​​Captain's Party 6pm Friday 5/20/05 Matagorda Fireman's Hall

Weigh-in 2-4 pm Saturday 5/21/05 Skipper's Bait & Tackle

Awards Ceremony 6pm Saturday 5/21/05 Skipper's Bait & Tackle


Friday Night
Rules, Dinner, Costume judging and Raffles.

Raffle includes


Texas Tackle Factory Rod
Texas Tackle Factory Rod and Curado Reel Combo
Gyotaku Fish Print (similar to attached picture)
Saturday

Fishing, Weigh-in, Raffles and Awards

Raffles includes &#8230;&#8230;.



For more information see

http://www.matagordabay.com/

or Call Puggs @ 832-473-3716


----------

